# Got her out of storage today



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Woot. *WOOT.* I have not had an SEG in quite some time.

My first order of business today was to fill up with some fresh 93 (DIC said I was on fumes) and start data logging.

Logging was interesting... on an 80° day, my IAT's did not drop below 102° after getting gas. Also, my TPS showed a max of 88% position at what I thought was WOT (WTF?), which I will have to re-check/verify later. My best MAP was 95kPa with a baseline of 97.

I am excited to install my Svede Speed OTRCAI (buy or die!) and start logging with it. Jerry (Svede1212) was super awesome for building me one, and especially a product that is so well made, and 100% complete with peripherals and instructions. Plus it's made in teh USA's... by a fellow GTO enthusiast, no less. 

I also have a few weight reductions left to perform, and weigh the sum of (if I can) and individual parts thereof. I also MUST do my diff fluid soon with 38,000+ on the clock, and plenty of 1st gear rips since I bought it at 34K. The engine oil's going to have to wait until June when it hits the 12 month mark.

Feels good to be back in the saddle, gentlemen. Feels very good. :cheers :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on getting her out of storage!! :cheers
Can your tuner read engine parameters with the engine not running? Then you might be able to check the throttle pedal/computer/throttle plate in the driveway.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> The engine oil's going to have to wait until June when it hits the 12 month mark.


If you can do it sooner you should. When used oil sits for a period of time it becomes very acidic quickly unlike unused oil.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Congrats on getting her out of storage!! :cheers
> Can your tuner read engine parameters with the engine not running? Then you might be able to check the throttle pedal/computer/throttle plate in the driveway.


Yes it can... I was just too lazy to hook it up again yesterday. :lol:



06gtoin216 said:


> If you can do it sooner you should. When used oil sits for a period of time it becomes very acidic quickly unlike unused oil.


I'm running AMSoil, they say it's good for a year.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I belive that the throttle in the LS2 doesn't open all the way from the factory. You can probally adjust all that with your copy of HP Tuners. I've only hooked my LS1 up to it so far and tweaked a few things, I'm still learning how to use it because there is so much crap and I don't put enough time into it really. Starting to think the almost $1000 I spent for it with my WB was a waste when I'm modding my car like I had planned on before I lost my job.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I'm still learning how to use it because there is so much crap and I don't put enough time into it really. Starting to think the almost $1000 I spent for it with my WB was a waste when I'm modding my car like I had planned on before I lost my job.


+1 I feel swamped with stuff I need to learn... taking a few notes helps a little. I started out by defining all the terms they use.

I wish there were more tuners in my area that weren't so uppity about giving advice without giving them money first.  Like it's this big secret, and I won't learn anyways.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can't blame the professionals, after all, you are asking them how to do their job and get around paying them for the service. It's like calling a restaurant and asking how to cook a dish they serve, you just don't do it.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I am excited to install my Svede Speed OTRCAI (buy or die!) and start logging with it. Jerry (Svede1212) was super awesome for building me one, and especially a product that is so well made, and 100% complete with peripherals and instructions. Plus it's made in teh USA's... by a fellow GTO enthusiast, no less.


OK, I've looked everywhere and I can't find any definition of what an OTRCAI is. Based on what I've found, I'm going to guess it means Over The Radiator Custom Air Intake. Is that right?

What exactly, does it do?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Goat67 said:


> OK, I've looked everywhere and I can't find any definition of what an OTRCAI is. Based on what I've found, I'm going to guess it means Over The Radiator Custom Air Intake. Is that right?
> 
> What exactly, does it do?


Check this thread....
http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/how-diy-otrcai-warning-56k-18805/


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Rukee said:


> You can't blame the professionals, after all, you are asking them how to do their job and get around paying them for the service. It's like calling a restaurant and asking how to cook a dish they serve, you just don't do it.


I suppose, but there's no reason for these guys to chuckle when you ask questions... it's not like they weren't n00bs once.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I suppose, but there's no reason for these guys to chuckle when you ask questions... it's not like they weren't n00bs once.


Next time offer to pay him his regular price to have him walk you through the process with your tuner. He probably won't chuckle and will be more willing to help you out. Plus you'll gain valuable insight into how to properly tune your car.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Check this thread....
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/how-diy-otrcai-warning-56k-18805/


I read that post, so now I know how to make one, but svede1212 didn't say what it was or what it does. It looks like it forces air into the carburetor.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Over The Radiator Cold Air Intake
it forces COLD outside air into the engine. (no carb on the new GTOs)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Next time offer to pay him his regular price to have him walk you through the process with your tuner. He probably won't chuckle and will be more willing to help you out. Plus you'll gain valuable insight into how to properly tune your car.


Now that would be cool (and fair), have a pro walk me through it for their normal tuning price.

As for the intake "forcing air", that remains to be seen with my log files. My guess is that it won't have a "ram air" effect (but low restriction with true cold air) without modifying both the car creating a new intake. 1. you would have to lower the radiator maybe an inch, or try to find a shorter one. 2. you would earn extra room by deleting the A/C system 3. there is a lip on the bumper that could be trimmed down some with a Dremel tool. You'd need as much room as possible to get down to the grilles. Certainly a "ram air" setup could be made, but it would be labor intensive and the intake would pretty much be a one off thing depending on the application.

This is all stuff I'm envisioning as I'm doing the install. I have to get a hacksaw blade yet for the radiator fan shroud before I can finish. Don't get me wrong, this is a quality intake. After removing and inspecting the factory unit, this will be a vast improvement. I was shocked at how much/how badly the factory unit heat soaked on a breezy 75 degree day. You should see how filthy my air filter is/was too. :lol:


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Over The Radiator Cold Air Intake
> it forces COLD outside air into the engine. (no carb on the new GTOs)


D'Oh!
I knew that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Now that would be cool (and fair), have a pro walk me through it for their normal tuning price.
> 
> As for the intake "forcing air", that remains to be seen with my log files. My guess is that it won't have a "ram air" effect (but low restriction with true cold air) without modifying both the car creating a new intake. 1. you would have to lower the radiator maybe an inch, or try to find a shorter one. 2. you would earn extra room by deleting the A/C system 3. there is a lip on the bumper that could be trimmed down some with a Dremel tool. You'd need as much room as possible to get down to the grilles. Certainly a "ram air" setup could be made, but it would be labor intensive and the intake would pretty much be a one off thing depending on the application.
> 
> This is all stuff I'm envisioning as I'm doing the install. I have to get a hacksaw blade yet for the radiator fan shroud before I can finish. Don't get me wrong, this is a quality intake. After removing and inspecting the factory unit, this will be a vast improvement. I was shocked at how much/how badly the factory unit heat soaked on a breezy 75 degree day. You should see how filthy my air filter is/was too. :lol:


What would you see different on the logs with RAM AIR??
And once your up to speed how can it not be RAM AIR? It's right in front of the radiator funneling all that air directly into the motor without so much as a bend. I would think it would be the definition of ram air.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I wouldn't jump the gun and say it's "Ram Air" until it shows a KPA higher than recorded ambient @WOT. I _just_ finished the install (my back is giving me crap now ) and it looks great. Wish I woulda had a Dremel tool to make it go faster... cutting it by hand with a bare hacksaw blade was tedious. A trick I used was a slice of cardboard between the shroud and radiator so I wasn't stabbing the radiator veins with every stroke with the hacksaw blade.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Unless you have a big hood scoop or a bug catcher mounted on your hood like a funny car then its not Ram Air. If you have a freezer in your intake then its cold air. Other than that its ambient air intake.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It could be packed with ice for at the track...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm just giving you chit. I'm not a big "C"AI fan, my stock airbox does well.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My stock airbox was awful. It's nice having the extra space where the factory unit was too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good on Svede for taking the time to re-create the aussie design intake for us here in the US. What has been proven on Corvettes, F-bodies and the aussie VZ and VE platfoms.


----------

